# Ranch Horse Competition -- need advice!



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I just saw that a local saddle club is doing a 1st annual Ranch Horse Competition at the end of the month and I am super excited to try it out!

I've never done a Ranch Horse Competition before so I have a few questions. 

1) I do not have any show chaps of any kind, except I do have leather ******. Would this be acceptable for a RHC or am I better off just wearing my bare jeans?

2) I am assuming the gate obstacle is handled just like in a Competitive Trail Class. 

3) I assume I have to pack my own rope for the dummy roping. I don't actually own a roping saddle (nor do I actually rope .... this is just for fun!), and I only have my barrel saddle, so I'd probably have to jimmy rig something to make it "look nice" to have my rope tied to my saddle. 

4) For the reining pattern, my horse can do flying lead changes but the pattern doesn't state that. I'd assume I'd be docked if I do that. So what's the most proper way to do a simple lead change? Do one stride of a trot? Do a couple trotting strides??

5) When I ask him my horse to drop his bit, is there any special "technique" to this? (I know of the "proper" technique to dismount, but not sure about taking off the bridle.)

6) For loading into the trailer, is it more correct to lead your horse onto the trailer, or more correct to "send" them onto the trailer?

7) For the conformation class afterward, can I use a silver show halter or is that too fancy for a RHC? Also, I normally put protective sport boots on my horse's legs for any reining pattern, but it will make his white socks dirty for the conformation class. Although I guess I could rinse him off in-between if I have time ..... but there's a chance I could be the last senior to go and have to quick unsaddle and come back for the confo class. 

8) Any other tips you can give me for a RHC?




--*10 minute time limit* to complete entire pattern. All competitors will have 3 attempts only at each obstacle on the pattern and then will be asked to move to next obstacle on pattern.
--After each group has completed their pattern, the entire age group will re-enter the arena unsaddled for a judged confirmation class. If you are competing on more than one horse, please have the additional horse/horses ready for the confirmation class and inform the judge of the additional horses so we can allow time for you to bring the additional horse into the arena to be judged.

*Pattern for Seniors*
 Open gate, walk through and close gate
 Cross log
 Drag log from one cone to the next cone
 Cross bridge
 Carry bucket from one barrel to another
 Water obstacle
 Dummy Roping on horseback (three loops)
 Complete reining pattern—we will be using ND 4H Reining pattern # 1
 Ride over to trailer
 Dismount
 Drop bit and re-bridle
 Pick up all four feet
 Load in trailer and unload


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

1. ****** are fine. Jeans would be acceptable too. (I would make sure the ****** aren't full of manure though!)
2. Yes, just the same.
3. Probably, what I would do is get a piece of leather and have two holes lengthwise on each end. Loop it over your horn, wrap it around your rope then loop the other end over the horn. (My rope holders on my ropers have one hole lengthwise so I am just modifying it)
4. Yes, one stride trotting then switch is easiest.
5.Not really technique, just he should be able to nicely spit the bit out into your hand without flinging his head up in the air. Kinda exactly opposite of how it would be put in...
6. Every competition I have seen most people send them on, then have them either back out on their own or spin around and pop off... depending on the trailer.
7. I would use boots, any chance you can clean those bad boys out really good before you go? Would make his legs less dirty if you throw on clean boots.
And Silver halter should be ok, as long as it doesn't say otherwise in the rules. I know some bigger competitions frown on it, but don't say you cannot use it. 
8. Have Fun! I would love to have a RHC close to me, I never seem to find them close enough or on the right weekend to compete.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you!

Yes, everything will be clean for the show (including the ******). I actually only wear my ****** when it's cold out to stay warm. But if it's super cold (well below freezing), then I'll wear my snowpants. 

My sport boots are always clean when they get put on, but no matter what they always get some dirt in the inside of them from galloping around the arena in them. And my horse has three white legs. I'll wash his legs with whitening stuff in the morning, but dirt shows so easy!

I always "send" him on the trailer to load (he hops right on) so that won't be a problem. But what should I do with my reins? Should I just cross the reins over his neck and send him on the trailer? Or would it be safer to tie them together?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh, and am I supposed to "hold" his feet (when I pick up his feet) for any certain number of seconds?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Now the simple lead change part can be variable, I've been told that if you can do a nice flying change then do it instead or a simple as the class I'd simpler down for novices (I've heard the same with 'stop in centre of a circle' too, slide if you can. Also, dropping your bridle is as simple as lowering the bridle to show what bit you are using the judge then putti g it back on and leaving the arena.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry about the typos! Silly phone!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> Now the simple lead change part can be variable, I've been told that if you can do a nice flying change then do it instead or a simple as the class I'd simpler down for novices (I've heard the same with 'stop in centre of a circle' too, slide if you can.


I guess I feel like since the pattern did not say "execute a simple OR flying lead change" I feel like I would be breaking the pattern if I did a flying. Because the pattern didn't say "or"; it just said to do a simple change. I may be reading into the wording too much. 

I'll be calling the club anyway to just ask a few questions to see if I can get some clarification from them. I'm not expecting to though, since they're probably kinda in a dark since it is their first one they are putting on.


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

I would cross the reins over his neck when you send him on... 
As for holding the feet, I wouldn't do it too long as you only have ten minutes, but long enough to lift and hold and show that he doesn't pull his feet away. Like 2 seconds or so...
And I totally understand on the white feet thing! Had a chestnut show mare that had three white legs... PITA!
And like MG said, you can do the lead changes different ways...just depends on what they want.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

oooOOOooo New question:

Provided I actually am able to rope the dummy, do I leave my rope there? Or reach over to "un-fish" it, and then wrap it back up and pack it back on my saddle?


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

Oooh... good question.... I would think that if you catch with your first two loops you are expected to throw all three loops??? Maybe ask them.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah give them a call, because I had the 'stop at centre' discussion with piles of people a while back, some told me - shush to a stop, do a cutting square stop and then most reiners said if you can slide coming off the circle into centre, then slide. It scores higher. I have yet to test this out!! Also I do believe with the lead change that doing a flying change is ok and it will score higher - although that was in a ranch reining pattern. Definitely give them a call!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

katieandscooby said:


> Oooh... good question.... I would think that if you catch with your first two loops you are expected to throw all three loops??? Maybe ask them.


I take "3 loops" as meaning you can have three chances to try to catch the dummy, but you have to move onto the next obstacle if you cannot catch it. 

Same way the rules state you have 3 tries at each obstacle. If your horse refuses you must move on.


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

beau159 said:


> I take "3 loops" as meaning you can have three chances to try to catch the dummy, but you have to move onto the next obstacle if you cannot catch it.
> 
> Same way the rules state you have 3 tries at each obstacle. If your horse refuses you must move on.


And this is how mix ups happen.... lol. Just everyone interprets stuff differently... makes it a good enough reason to ask.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yup, exactly why I am going to. 

I suspect they are going to tell me to ask the judge the day of the show, but if that's what I have to do, I guess that is what I will do.


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

Better to ask then look like a fool...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

beau159 said:


> I just saw that a local saddle club is doing a 1st annual Ranch Horse Competition at the end of the month and I am super excited to try it out!
> 
> I've never done a Ranch Horse Competition before so I have a few questions.
> 
> ...


////////////


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

beau159 said:


> oooOOOooo New question:
> 
> Provided I actually am able to rope the dummy, do I leave my rope there? Or reach over to "un-fish" it, and then wrap it back up and pack it back on my saddle?


Ride up parallel with the dummy so you can easily reach down with your right hand to pull the loop off. Coil and put your rope back onto your saddle.
And three loops does mean you get three throws then you have to move on whether you caught or not. Either way coil up and put it back on your saddle.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Chick, you saved me typing .


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you for all the tips guys!

Anything else I should know?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

If your horse ground ties- that is pretty handy for when you have to walk around and show picking up all four feet rather than dragging your rein with you and him thinking your leading him off when picking up the hinds.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

He does not ground tie, but I have time to work on that before then. 

I have NO idea what sort of water obstacle they are going to come up with. What sort of water obstacles have you guys seen? 

Oh, another question. I assume I should take my ****** off for the confo class?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

The only time I have had to do a water obstacle was at show that had a "real" trail course. The water was a small creek, lope over poles were actually oak tree branches etc...

Since the pattern they are using is ND 4-H I am wondering if they are using all of the 4-H format. I would see if I could find a rulebook and class description. They usually tell you the "legal" options for the courses and see how they might set up a water obstacle. I would think it would be no more than a box lined with tarp filled with water but I could be wrong....

ETA: So much depends on the association format they decide to follow, SHOT, ASHA, AQHA, APHA...they are all different. And yes. I would take your ****** off for the conformation class.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh oh I know!

I WANT PICTURES.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I was under the impression a simple change was a stop in the center, then pick up the other lead from the walk, and that an interrupted change was through the trot.

That's how we do it at equestrian team anyway. I thought it was the other way around for awhile but one of the ex-judges from previous years told me otherwise this year.

Good luck!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> I was under the impression a simple change was a stop in the center, then pick up the other lead from the walk, and that an interrupted change was through the trot.
> 
> That's how we do it at equestrian team anyway. I thought it was the other way around for awhile but one of the ex-judges from previous years told me otherwise this year.
> 
> Good luck!


Oh, I thought a simple change was a transition to trot then back up to the lope in the new lead?
Now I'm confused...doesn't take much...tee he


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I am honestly so confused about it too now.

If what the judge told me was true, then why do so many people think it's through the trot? I mean, a "simple change" is so commonly thought of as that. People wouldn't just pull that out of thin air...

I must have this question answered! :lol:


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Couple more questions folks, before the competition in two days!

I just watched these two videos I found on YouTube for examples.












A few things I noticed that I have questions on:

In the second video, she did not hold onto her reins for "control" of the horse when mounting. I'm guessing that you should hold onto the reins to exhibit you would have control of your horse while mouting?

Neither of them ground tied their horse to pick up a hind foot. Does that matter at all for scoring purposes whether you ground tie or just leave the reins around the horse's neck? What would you prefer to see?

In the first video, I noticed he has his reins crossed and on either side of the horse, rather than your traditional "showing" rein posture of having both reins ends fall on one side according to the hand you are holding the reins with. He also switched to two hands to cross the bridge in a shanked bit, and then back to one hand. Again, I am just going to assume normal showing rules apply and you should do things one-handed with the reins on one side of the horse. 

I noticed that both of them had to switch hands in order to do the various obstacles that were required. However, would it be proper to move your rein ends from side-to-side when you switch (like normal "showing" rules) or does it not matter for ranch horse?

I know, I know, these are nit-picky questions. But I'm a detailed-orientated person and I like to do things right if I can find out the proper way to do things ahead of time.  I'm super excited for Sunday! If I can find someone to take pictures or video for me, I will .


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Now, you should remember to take all this with a grain of salt because I've never actually competed in a RHC and, even if I had, the rules may vary from place to place.



beau159 said:


> In the second video, she did not hold onto her reins for "control" of the horse when mounting. I'm guessing that you should hold onto the reins to exhibit you would have control of your horse while mounting?
> 
> I would count against her for doing that even if it *weren't* against the rules. Even if your horse is broke, IMHO, it's just bad horsemanship to not have a hand on the reins when you're mounting. After all, you can never 100% trust a horse, no matter how broke, and to be completely without some level of control (even if they don't believe it's needed) is a bad choice IMHO. Have I done it? Yep, but it's not something that I would do in a competition.
> 
> ...


Nothing nit-picky about it, you just want to be prepared and do the best job you can .

I hope you can find someone for pictures/video. I'd love to watch it.

Good luck!!!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks smrobs. My thoughts agree with yours. 

Just wondered what others thought about those "little" things.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well the ranch horse competition was today. I just got home and it is 96 degrees outside right now, so it was a tad bit hot!!!

Overall, we did not do as good as I know we could have. So I'm kinda dissapointed about that. 









I took 8th out of 16 riders. I was able to look at the two judge's sheets afterward, so I could give myself feedback on what I could improve on. The one judge just had scores; the other judge had a couple random notes. 

The first obstacle was the gate. Normally, Red handles the gate like a champ. Today he almost did. When we came around it to close it, he stepped away from it (which he never does!!). I had to let go of the gate for a split second, to quit leaning and get him over again. I was really mad at myself for that happening, but other than that little slip, he handled it perfectly. One of the judges gave us a 9 out of 10. The other judge gave us a 7 out of 10, which seems a bit harsh to me. I don't know the exact points that are deducted for when you let go of the gate once, but I feel like 3 points was way too large of a penalty, considering how nice he did the rest of the gate. 

Next obstacle was walking over 4 natural logs. Red went right over with no hesitation. Now, I wasn't really paying attention but I am sure he dinged a log or two. One judge gave us a 10 out of 10. The other judge, I can't quite remember, but I think a couple points were docked for knicked logs (they had written down we knicked 3 times). I'm sure he did knick them, so I'm fine with that. 

Next obstacle was dragging a log. I have my butterfingers to thank for that. 







 I knew that you didn't want the log dragging too close to you, or too far back. So I kinda picked a spot in the rope where it would work. I asked him to start going and I realized it was too close, so I was just going to let a bit of it out, and my whole dally came off instead. So I fumbled to get it back on. I can't remember exactly what the judged scored me on that, but I did get docked (my own fault on that). But one judge did write in their comments that my rope was dragging on the ground. I guess I've never done this before, so I didn't know that would lose me points. I will have to make sure to hold the extra rope next time. 

Next obstacle was the bridge. My horse Red would NOT cross it. I was mad at him for that one afterward, because there is NO reason he should have refused it. He's always walked across the bridge at other places. We had to take a zero. 









Next was picking up a bucket from a barrel, and then brining it back. It was a small bucket, and Red did perfectly as I asked. One judge gave me a 10 out of 10. The other judge gave me a 7 out of 10 because I didn't use the handle. ?????? I guess I didn't think nothing of it, because the pattern didn't give any specifics on anything. Another thing I guess I just have to learn the hard way because I haven't done this before. 

Next was the water obstacle. I already knew he wouldn't come anywhere near that thing, so I guess I was fine with missing that one. Out of the 16 adult competitors, only 2 horses crossed the water obstacle (with hesitation). 

Next was roping the dummy. And I CAUGHT IT on the first throw! I couldn't believe it! So I guess that's one thing that went right!! I think only maybe 5 or 6 people got it on the first throw. 

Next was the reining pattern. It went pretty good for the most part, except that my horse picked up the wrong lead for the last lead change (we just stuck with simple, because he usually cross fires for flying). He's been doing that to me lately hear and there, so I need to figure out what his problem is (or what my problem is). 

Then you rode over to the trailer to dismount and drop your bridle. That went fine. 

Then pick up all 4 feet. I got the front left, back left, and went behind him to do the back right, and that little stinker started walking off!!!! I've practiced doing that SO many times over the past weeks, that I'm mad he did it. But he stopped after a couple steps, and then I finished picking up his feet. One judge gave me a 7 out of 10 for that. I guess, he did start walking (although he picked up all his feet really nice.) The other judge gave me a 4 out of 10. Harsh!!!! There was also a comment on their sheet something about my reins. ???? I just had them crossed over his neck. I had them that way for better "control" of my horse while dropping the bit and I just left them. Maybe they thought I was supposed to ground tie them? Either way, I thought 4 out of 10 was way too low of a score. 

Then it was time to load. 







 I suspected this was potentially going to be an issue. When I bought Red last year, he had some serious trailer loading issues. They've been resolved, and all I have to do is point, and he hops right into my slant load trailer. But of course, I only ever have him load into MY trailer. I wasn't sure how he was going to respond going into a dark stock trailer. I tried to send him on like I normally do, and he **almost** went on, but didn't. Then I thought I would try to twirl my rein at his hip, like I did when I taught him to load. That didn't work. So then I thought I would try to lead him on, which he NEVER leads on the trailer. At that point in time, they called for the 10 minute time limit. (10 minutes was really NOT enough time to do this course. Most people went over tiem). But right after that he did hop up! So stupid me should have tried to lead him on in the first place. We got a zero for that, because it was after the time allowance. 

So I was really really thinking it was going to go better than it did. I don't care so much about our placing; just that I know we could have done much better. 

Darn me for being such a perfectionist. I'm feeling better about it now, but I always set such high expectations for myself and I get mad when we don't follow through. **sigh** oh well. It was a good learning experience.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, you made it through, you learned some stuff (I also wonder about that one judge if they were harsh on everyone that way). You'll be better prepared next time .

If you don't mind me asking, what was the water obstacle? I've seen it done with actual water in a hole dug in the arena and I've seen it with a blue tarp "simulating" water.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sure, they did the water obstacle exactly as I guessed they were going to. 

They had 2x4's or whatever set up in a big square (maybe 6 feet x 6 feet or so?) with plastic lining. This created a large waterproof box. Then they filled with water. 

Yes, I'm glad I was able to look at the judge's sheets because I will be better prepared next time. I do hope they have it again next year! This was their first year.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

What, no pictures??? 

Don't be so hard on yourself! This was your first one and now you have set the bar as to know what you need to work on or do different next time. 

The ones that I was going to the format was different, there was several different classes(pleasure, trail, reining and cow work). The first time I did a trail class on Stilts, he thought it was a speed event! It was horrible! We stepped on, not just nicked, but stepped on, every log, he spooked on the bridge and jumped off and apparently he thought we were team roping in the log drag, it was 90 mph, the dust was flying and came close to wiping out the judges.
I got dead last. But it was a starting point and today was the same for you and Red 

Good Job!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah, I know, no pictures! Everyone I knew there was also competing, so I felt bad asking for someone to do pictures or video when they were trying to get their own self prepared. 

I know I shouldn't be so hard on myself. Red really is a good horse and I can do A LOT of different things with him, so I just try to remind myself of that.

I definately need to make myself keep up on practicing my roping, so that I can actually catch the dummy through skill, and not sheer luck!! LOL. 

They better have it again next year; it would be a perfect experience for my colt next year!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh man girl...I never roped the dummy even out of luck, LOL!

On Eq. Team we had a ranch horse class and I hated having to rope something. But this year the pattern was only to run, throw the rope, and stop. So I didn't actually have to catch anything which MADE my year! :rofl:

Hey, don't be too hard on yourself, because it sounds like it was a great experience and I suspect you'll kick some major horse butt next time. I bet Red makes a great little ranch pony!


----------

